# Hawk attack!



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

ME and my daughter were sitting in the living room about 30 mins ago to all of a sudden I heard this horrible screaming! So I grabbed the baby and ran outside to see my silkie "little" (silkie with the sore bottom post) about 2 ft in the air being held on to by a hawk, I ran and grabbed the broom, and as I came around the corner, my cat came running towards the hawk an leaped on it, the hawk released my chicken, my chicken ran under a bush, then my cat ran cause he seen me running at them with the broom, and I swung as hard as I could, I missed the hawk, but it flew off, I got under the bush to get my little silkie and she looks ok, just scared, but there are alot of feathers under the bush, so there must have been a struggle for a while, so I grabbed the chicken and my baby and started looking for the other chickens, they were all hiding in the garage, so I put little in the garage with them and closed the door, but then I noticed I can't find littles brother "hawk" (drunk silkie post) he is bigger then his sister so if the hawk couldn't get her up in the air I doubt he could get him, but I looked everywhere and I can't find him, I'm hoping all them feathers I found under the bush wasn't him, hopefully he's just hiding, I'm gonna give them Alittle while to calm down and I'll go back out to look again,


----------



## Michaela (Nov 12, 2012)

Awww that's awful!! I hope "hawk"is ok!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It may help to put up some bird reflector tape here and there. May be worth a try...


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Hawk is safe and sound, I found him in there coop,


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This is horrible. They are glad you were able to scare it off. I sure do hope other silkie comes out from hiding.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

robopetz said:


> This is horrible. They are glad you were able to scare it off. I sure do hope other silkie comes out from hiding.


I found the other silkie, he must have been hiding but then came out and hid in the coop


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> It may help to put up some bird reflector tape here and there. May be worth a try...


What is that?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> I found the other silkie, he must have been hiding but then came out and hid in the coop


That's awesome! Glad to hear.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> What is that?


Bird Tape is made from flashy iridescent material that is used to scare away unwanted birds. Together with the movement and crinkling sound of the tape, the reflective colors and shimmering surface scare birds away from any area where they are unwanted. Bird tape can be used in a variety of applications by lining patios, fences, trees and garden trellises with the holographic strips. As a visual deterrent that birds find disorienting and irritating, the tape provides a very economic way to startle and scare away birds.​


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a Chicken Hawk problem here to. I put two plastic owls out and put them around my area which is help a lot but I'm going to try that tape to where can u get it at?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We get the tape at our local feed or hardware store...


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a hawk attack!! The hawk ate 7!! Of my show birds! Then I laid a net on top, and haven't seen a hawk for a week. Then, the hawk went under the coop and pulled a chicken through!!! I blocked the bottom of the coop! Haven't seen him since.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh my Millie fingers crossed he gets no more!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh sorry for your loss. That's awful.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! Hope the best for ya and hopefully he doesn't come back!


----------

